# Snaring



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

If I tried to snare raccoons do you think I should paint the snare to the surroundings? I kind of think that a silver snare would stick out in a green cornfield quite a bit.


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Boil them in baking soda, it'll will tarnish them and they'll lose there shine.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Talking about baking soda, how much do you put in the water that you boil traps in, because I could not get mine to rust, do bridger single longsprings happen to have stainless jaws?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Boiling in baking soda won't do anything for adding a coat of rust to accept dye.

Run them thru a cycle in the dishwasher, but be sure to secure the chains so they ton't get tangled in the spray arm at the bottom.

Get a spray bottle & mix 1/2 vinegar & 1/2 water. After removing the traps from the dishwasher, set them in the shade & mist them with the vinegar & water mix. Mist them again that night after sunset. They'll be rusted by morning.

Smitty


----------

